# Got oestrodiol level 158 - really confused about what this means - please help



## oaktree (Feb 12, 2008)

I had my first set of blood results back which I've bad done because I've been experiencing some night sweats (not for ages now though) and thought it might be peri menopause - I'm 37 


The FSH was 5.6 and the oestrodiol 158. The nurse on the phone said they were both 'normal.' But when I googled them 158 is a massively too high level. Up the AMH result is not sure until Tuesday.  I really don't understand what these figures mean and of course I'm worried. It's taken me years to find my perfect man and I'd so love us to make a family. 


If you have any insights, I'd love to hear them.  Thank you.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Possible interpretation of results are:
1. FSH < 9 iu/L; E2 < 200pmol/l = Normal basal follicle function, and normal amount of FSH being produced to stimulate the ovarian follicles
2. FSH >9 iu/l; E2 < 200 pmol/l = Brain responds to low ovarian reserve by producing more FSH to try to recruit a follicle. Ie. the brain is upping the production of its own fertility drug in recognition that there is something not right with follicle development.
3. FSH < 9 iu/l; E2 > 250 pmol/l = Ovary is racing ahead in follicle development, and correct interpretation of the FSH result is not possible because the estradiol level is not basal.
4. FSH > 9 iu/l; E2> 250 pmol/l = Ovary is racing ahead of follicle development, and although interpretation of the FSH result is compromised by raised estradiol, it is likely that were the estradiol to be basal (ie< 200pmol/l), the FSH would be even higher.

I can't remember what website I got this off, but this is something I found previously. You've probably been looking at American sites and they use different units of measurement, so your level is fine. Try and relax now as your AMH should be fine with those figures, and your FSH is a good level


----------

